# Turkey shoots down Russian MIG



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This could get interesting.



> Eyewitnesses saw a large explosion in Huraytan, northern Syria, while three fighter jets were hovering above.
> 
> One journalist tweeted that three Turkish planes were responding to "mysterious" lock-ons from Mig-29 jets, which are used by Putin's forces.


Russian 'jet SHOT DOWN by Turkish forces after it flew into their airspace' | World | News | Daily Express


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

And now, war breaks out across the globe. Why do I get the feeling the US and Russia will be buddies in purging another global menace?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This may be the administration's chance to take down the secular government of Turkey and replace it with the Muslim Brotherhood. Say, how did that work in Libya and Egypt?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There is a Turkish guy living in exile here in Pennsylvania, a few miles down the highway. He's got some complaints with the Turkish government and has a compound.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

But could this be the start of fighting between Russia and the US. Or is it just payback for all of those airliners Russia shot down over the years.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good shooting, we did train turkey's pilots. Now if only Russia would come back and shoot down a few of turkey's and so on and so on.
Turkey join NATO in 1952, however not sure they did it for the right reasons. They are still Muslims and not on our side.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Turkey Has been a NATO member since 1952

Turkey | Country Profiles | NTI
Nuclear
As part of NATO's nuclear umbrella, Turkey continues to host approximately 60 to 70 U.S. tactical nuclear weapons on its territory at Incirlik Air Base.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

When I first saw this thread I thought it said turkeys shot down migs. Like the birds, well it could have been a bird strike.

But anyway has there been a US government official reaction. Turkey is supposedly a key ally and I believe that this won't go without a lot of tension. I heard Russian ground troops a few days ago.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Turkey's government is secular, but it's majority Muslim. Remember that most of the ME used to be theirs, back when they were called the Ottomans, before they ended up on the losing side of W.W.I a hundred years ago and Kemal Ataturk voluntarily Balkanized them to make a more stable and modern, relatively Turkman core state, and slough off the rest, which is now more radical Muslim. Turkey is still the weak man of Europe, the back door in for the Muslims, though. Interesting to see what will happen if they did shoot down a Mig. The Russians might take the lick in order to buy the time to finish the job in Syria, rather than respond.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

James m said:


> When I first saw this thread I thought it said turkeys shot down migs. Like the birds, well it could have been a bird strike.
> 
> But anyway has there been a US government official reaction. Turkey is supposedly a key ally and I believe that this won't go without a lot of tension. I heard Russian ground troops a few days ago.


Me too.  http://images.clipartof.com/small/1...oting-A-Rifle-Royalty-Free-Vector-Clipart.jpg


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion that this BS about anyone being a US "Ally" is a crock of shat. As long as we give them money, they "claim" to be an ally. Well, none of these craphole countries give one shat about the US....except the money that we send them. Screw them all, defund them all.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Hopefully this doesn't escalate into something bigger. With Turkey being in Nato it could get ugly if Russia decides to retaliate. The way I see it Russia was warned to stay out of their airspace so it was justified but Putin probably won't see it that way.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I've come to the conclusion that this BS about anyone being a US "Ally" is a crock of shat. As long as we give them money, they "claim" to be an ally. Well, none of these craphole countries give one shat about the US....except the money that we send them. Screw them all, defund them all.


Turkey has 60-70 US Nukes,with aircraft fitted for their use and US trained pilots to drop them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Turkey has 60-70 US Nukes,with aircraft fitted for their use and US trained pilots to drop them.


 Scary part Turkey is not really our friend at all.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Scary part Turkey is not really our friend at all.


Either is Germany and they have a bunch also.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Had to happen sooner or later. To many countries operating in the same area of operations and all with a different agenda. I have believed for years that if WWIII started, it would be in the middle east. Our allies don't trust us and our enemies don't respect or fear us. The world sees Oblunder as weak and indecisive. Putin, China, and Iran have all taken advantage of the fact that that we have a boob in Washington. The minute Russia entered Syria militarily the game changed.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> This could get interesting.
> 
> Russian 'jet SHOT DOWN by Turkish forces after it flew into their airspace' | World | News | Daily Express


Not to rain on anyone's parade, but doesn't it seem a bit strange that no other news outlet has picked up this story?


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but doesn't it seem a bit strange that no other news outlet has picked up this story?


I had the same thought. From watching the morning news nothing reported that it happened that I have seen. Maybe its being covered up but I can only think that it would be near impossible to keep it quite if it did really happen.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but doesn't it seem a bit strange that no other news outlet has picked up this story?


If you Google it a bunch of sources have picked it up. Here's another that says it's an unconfirmed incident: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-Turkish-forces-flew-country-s-airspace.html

But none of the major network have reported it yet. I'll believe it when fox, cnn, etc report it.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Neither TAss nor Pravda are carrying any story on it nor is any major us or uk channel. What I find sad is that not one of the other posters here even went to check to see if this was a valid story before posting. If we're going to worry about things that are happening elsewhere that might affect us, it behooves all of us to at least do a cursory check to see if the "story" is being validated anywhere else


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Either is Germany and they have a bunch also.


 Until more current time Germany was ok . The French have never been on our side nor will they ever be. They just come around when they get their ass in trouble for some bail out.
Last time I was in Turkey was 1974. It was not a great place to be an American even then.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I've come to the conclusion that this BS about anyone being a US "Ally" is a crock of shat. As long as we give them money, they "claim" to be an ally. Well, none of these craphole countries give one shat about the US....except the money that we send them. Screw them all, defund them all.


Why isn't the obvious so obvious?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Why isn't the obvious so obvious?


I agree with you and Slippy. No more aid for muslim countries, let them hate us for free!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Over the years the Communists have been responsible for 8 airliner shoot downs. So I really am not sad about the mig.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

*
NEWS FLASH*

*THIS IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT IS FOR ALL THOSE THAT HAVE NOT BEEN PAYING ATTENTION*

The United States of America is likely the most despised nation on this planet by most every other nation for a variety of reasons. The term ally means aligned and friendly.
We have no allies. REPEAT. We have no allies. On rare occasion we get a fair weathered friend but only for a season and only as long as we are stuffing their pockets.

I challenge you to name ONE true and we got your back ally. My friends, you are what is known as the ENEMY on this planet. You may now go back to ignoring world events and history now.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> *
> NEWS FLASH*
> 
> *THIS IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT IS FOR ALL THOSE THAT HAVE NOT BEEN PAYING ATTENTION*
> ...


Jolly old England?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> *
> NEWS FLASH*
> 
> *THIS IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT IS FOR ALL THOSE THAT HAVE NOT BEEN PAYING ATTENTION*
> ...


Maybe that's why the US is not mentioned in the endtimes.

Maybe it's already be destroyed from the North by then.

NATO doesn't want our Nukes and wants to return them. Since were are being held responsible by Europe for the refugee situation there by removing leaders and allowing the MB to take over

They could return our NUKES in a way that wouldn't be pleasant


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

James m said:


> Jolly old England?


What are they going to do, bash in our enemies heads with guitars? Or, just maybe..... they could offer them a spot of tea, hey old chap?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> What are they going to do, bash in our enemies heads with guitars? Or, just maybe..... they could offer them a spot of tea, hey old chap?


We had to go and buy all those Harriers.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Maybe that's why the US is not mentioned in the endtimes.
> 
> Maybe it's already be destroyed from the North by then.
> 
> ...


Intentionally keeping it brief (see, I just heard Denton was on break and out back firing up the grill) After much study and considering what is meant by "from the North". If one considers where the author was standing as the words were written..... to the North is Iran/Syria.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I had a totally different picture in my mind!
View attachment 13158


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea I pictured a Turkey vulture with sidewinders under its wings. Soon its thanksgiving.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but doesn't it seem a bit strange that no other news outlet has picked up this story?


Did you click the link and read the story? In the story it says there are numerous reports of this happening. It does not confirm it happened. Also I did Google the story before posting it and other outlets were reporting the same thing. That's why when I posted it here I wrote "Things COULD get interesting".


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Intentionally keeping it brief (see, I just heard Denton was on break and out back firing up the grill) After much study and considering what is meant by "from the North". If one considers where the author was standing as the words were written..... to the North is Iran/Syria.


Yes it is, but the author also knew that the tribes of Israel were already being scattered
The shortest distance from over thar is over the North Pole


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

For the sake of discussion let's assume this happened. If the ruskies were to retaliate does that mean war? Who will the US back?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll be taking a break at halftime.I have some hot dogs for my Elder to have with the Chili. I'll be grilling some ground chuck for myself
like this


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> For the sake of discussion let's assume this happened. If the ruskies were to retaliate does that mean war? Who will the US back?


That's what I was saying before. Well as long as Barry is in charge.... But Barry did reposition troops or armored vehicles nearer to the border with Russia the last time they acted up. But then again he did nothing about the Ukraine even after they shot down that airliner full of people. So I couldn't say.

I don't believe it's who the US will back, but it is who the US will be against. Which would be Russia.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I'll be taking a break at halftime.I have some hot dogs for my Elder to have with the Chili. I'll be grilling some ground chuck for myself
> like this


Okay Okay guys, I will get in with both feet on this paleo diet....er I mean lifestyle. I do not like the looks of the paltry paleo meal AquaHull posted. but I will indulge..... just for you guys.... if you will quit calling me FATSO.


----------

